# Band or Tube Length - how to calculate



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

So, now that I have bought the new Kent Latex tube I need to figure out the ideal length. Does anyone have a calculation that helps with this?

Here is what I am thinking. The tube has 750% elongation. So. I think I should divide my draw length by 7 (if I can pull it), leaving some room for error. If my draw length is 45 that should mean that the tube should be cut at 6.42". Does that sound right?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

You know, I'm so low tech I just grab a couple of pieces of the rubber and stretch it to anchor in my fingers and keep adjusting the length until I like it then mark and cut it. Sure sounds cool to have a formula for it though, but different strengths of rubber call for different lengths to be able to draw all the way to anchor, but still stress it almost to the max. I do mine where I can feel it bottom out two inches past my anchor. But I do like thinner rubber because I can stress it enough to get good performance.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

not exaclty it also depends on your arm length and how far you will pull it back if youuse this method you will get the most out of your band


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There is no sech thing as a set length, it depends on the type of latex rubber (even the brand), how much performance you want, what style of slingshot it is to be used on, how long you want the bands to last, the tying methods, the mounting methods and etc. Tex


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

what is the elongation of barnetts magnum bands? was wondering because thats what i use atm the moment


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There is no set length or formula for Latex bands or tubes. First it will vary with what type of latex (even the Manufacture) then you will have these considerations. How much performance? How long of life? How long of draw length? What style of slingshot? How long will the slingshot be stored between shootings? How is the pouch attached to the bands? How are the bands attached to the fork? What will the weather be like when I am shooting? How heavy will the shot be? How heavy of a pull weight is comfortable for you? How well will the length be in tune with the slingshot you are shooting? What will you are using the slingshot for? How much money do you want to spend? Etc. Etc. Etc. Tex


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

i dont understand could you explain it please


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> i dont understand could you explain it please


He is saying that there are many things to consider. Basically, you just have to get a feel for it. Try different lengths until you find the right one.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

ooh right


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I find a length that when stretched to the elastic limit will reach somewhere behind my ear then mark and cut the band there. When I shoot, I don't want to quite reach the elastic limit. It costs me maybe 2-3 inches of draw, but that's the equivalent of only half to one inch of unstretched length.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It is kind of a crap shoot. But making a good guess by stretching a sample is a good indicator. When I first cut the thera golds for my heavy hunting s.s., I thought I'd have to scrap them cuz they were too hard to pull. But after about 5 or 6 short sessions with them, they stretched a little and I got a little stronger and we grew into each other.

I am now learning about tubes and I have several kinds of flatbands I've experimented with.

Although I'm new to this hobby, I really think that when it comes to band length, experience is the best teacher.

Tex is right. You can't give a pat answer. But I think Aaron's formula isn't too bad a start when trying out something new -- it's as good as a stretch test.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

6 - 7/16ths inches seems rather short.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I normally go for 8-9 inches depending on how I tie it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I normally go for 8-9 inches depending on how I tie it.


Yea I likes that better Bear.


----------



## t-bear (Jan 28, 2016)

olay, olay.


----------

